# TPN Bottles



## JenCliBee (14 Apr 2011)

Hi all, just a quick question regarding TPN bottles....

I received a bottle today from a fellow fish keeper (not from here) that he no longer needs...however it's come leaking from one of the caps.

Am i right in thinking that once both caps are on these dosing bottles are tightly screwed, they are meant to be air tight and not leak? (even if bottle is squeezed).  

OR

Is one side (dosing side) not meant to be?


(Hope that makes sense lol)


I haven't brought tpn for quite a while now because i make my own but i dont ever remeber the bottle leaking before.

Thanks


----------



## JenCliBee (14 Apr 2011)

I know this is rather a quick bump but... I'm curious that none of the 20 users that viewed this have never used Either TPN bottles or just the same dosing bottles in general, is the question to difficult or is it that the members that viewed it just cant be bothered to reply?.... i really hope it's not the latter because i feel the forum wouldn't be a very useful or helpful source if so?


Not a rant just an observation.... i needed the help before i contacted the seller.


----------



## JenCliBee (14 Apr 2011)

*Sorted!*

Question answered through PM by a very unlikely source.... i must thank everyone that helped on the thread lol


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Apr 2011)

My understanding of these bottles is that if you screw them up tight enough they should be sealed.  It's been a while since I've used TPN but I think they're safety caps which require you to push down to open them?  Also, I think they have a disc of silver plastic or something similar in the lids.  If that's missing then I'd think that would contribute to it leaking.


----------



## JenCliBee (14 Apr 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> My understanding of these bottles is that if you screw them up tight enough they should be sealed.  It's been a while since I've used TPN but I think they're safety caps which require you to push down to open them?  Also, I think they have a disc of silver plastic or something similar in the lids.  If that's missing then I'd think that would contribute to it leaking.



Cheers for the reply Steve, i was thinking the same... child safety caps must mean the bottle should be air tight.... as i said the question has already been answered but i think your probably correct in the plastic cap inside the lid... 1 is missing so probably the cause of the problem.

Thanks again

Jen


----------



## nayr88 (14 Apr 2011)

I have a bottle of TPN+ kicking about that has say 100ml left, are you after just the bottle or the whole thing?
Mine doesn't leak  (not rubbing it in haha)

I don't mind sending you it if you your current leaking one is dead?

Cheers


----------



## nayr88 (14 Apr 2011)

Its the 250ml bottle btw


----------



## JenCliBee (14 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> I have a bottle of TPN+ kicking about that has say 100ml left, are you after just the bottle or the whole thing?
> Mine doesn't leak  (not rubbing it in haha)
> 
> I don't mind sending you it if you your current leaking one is dead?
> ...




Hi mate.. thankyou for the offer ... not sure what you mean by dead?.. solution or the bottle lol... the solution should be fine the bottle yes indeed dead  (well one cap anyways) .... im not after any solution... i wasn't when i purchased this lol... i just wanted the bottle. Sods law that the only thing im after with the whole thing is the the part that doesn't work correctly (just my luck really lol).

I dont like non sealed item's in my house with kids around ... even though it's well out of there reach by means of a locked cupboard... i still dont like it (over protective maybe but better to be safe than sorry, always).

Thanks anyways for the offer mate, by all means if you have a spare bottle laying around or even just a cap?.. i wouldn't say no .

Thanks again mate.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Apr 2011)

If it's of interest, Aqua Essentials actually sells the bottles.  Obviously not very practical if you only want the bottles due to shipping costs, but worth throwing some into your shopping basket if you're doing an order 

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/dry-fer ... 5_274.html


----------



## JenCliBee (14 Apr 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> If it's of interest, Aqua Essentials actually sells the bottles.  Obviously not very practical if you only want the bottles due to shipping costs, but worth throwing some into your shopping basket if you're doing an order
> 
> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/dry-fer ... 5_274.html




Many places including the sponsor fluidsensoronline, however like you say.. it works out quite expensive with postage..with postage often been as much as the product brought and i have no reason to order anything else online which doesn't help ....and... I'm very tight lol... even though this is probably the actual postage cost's, it begrudges me paying so much for such a little item.

This bottle i brought was as cheap as just the empty dosing bottles alone but was 3 quarters full with TPN+ at the same time (500ml bottle).... even though i didn't need the solution, i would have been a fool to turn it down lol. Just happens that the bottle isn't air tight and that makes me a little uneasy with my kids in the house.

I may have to bite the bullet and buy a bottle or 2 online 

Thanks for all the help though


----------



## Nelson (14 Apr 2011)

i've only ever bought two bottles of tpn+.
and they both leaked   .


----------



## JenCliBee (14 Apr 2011)

nelson said:
			
		

> i've only ever bought two bottles of tpn+.
> and they both leaked   .




At least im not the only one and from many things ive read it's quite common for them to leak aswell lol... i would have thought tropica been such a big company would have solved this  

Thanks again all for the replies


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2011)

I guess it depends if anyone's actually complained/told them   I've used it for a number of years off and on and not had one leak thankfully.

Also, Jen - I forgot to bring the spare caps to work    , so will post them Monday (or tomorrow if possible).


----------



## JenCliBee (15 Apr 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I guess it depends if anyone's actually complained/told them   I've used it for a number of years off and on and not had one leak thankfully.
> 
> Also, Jen - I forgot to bring the spare caps to work    , so will post them Monday (or tomorrow if possible).




A mass complaint is in order lol... It's been a while since ive used them to and i can't remember any of them previously leaking either... oh well... at least there's people that are kind enough to send there spares to me .. thankyou...


No worries on the caps, posting tomoz or Monday is fine ... will PM you my address


----------

